# Sept. meeting plant listing



## Troy McClure

I'd like to get an idea of what plants everone will be bringing, what I can sell at GCAS, and what you might want from me. Here's what I can offer:

- Eichhornia diversifolia (didn't like it at first, but it's filling in nicely; great color of green and fast growing.)
- Bolbitis (I have tons of this, but I can't remember which species it is...hedulotii or something like that.)
- Elatine triandra (a small fast grower, good foreground.)
- Heteranthera zosterifolia (Star grass. Great condition, fast grower.)
- Java moss (I have a compact ball 6" in diameter)
- Rotala macrandra 'green' and Rotala rotundafolia

Let me know how much you'd like and I'll try to come up with it. I might also be able scrape together some HC, riccia, Limnophila aromatica and Alteranthera reineckii (strong -maybes-,) and samples of specialty mosses (erect, xmas, peacock, taiwan.) The Hygrophila polysperma and Ludwigia repens 'broadleaf' all went to my cousin's shop...about 6 bags in total. Oh well...


----------



## MatPat

Of course I won't be bringing any plants but will have some available by meeting time! I have about 50 species in my tanks (not including crypts) right now and should be able to spare a few stems to those that are interested.

I would be interested in the samples of moss you have and maybe some Eichhornia diversifolia. I will let you know more about the E. diversifolia when it gets closer to meeting time.

I can e-mail you a list of what I have in my tanks if you want. It is a bit too big to post here 

Here is my wish list if anyone runs across anything by meeting time:

Elatine gussonei (plants or seeds)
Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan' (Mayaca sellowiana)
Mayaca sp. (Thin rope kind)
Myriophyllum ussuriense
Rotala hippuris 
Rotala pusilla


----------



## Troy McClure

I was just dosing traces and Excel when I noticed that several of the blyxa japonica plants are showing splits, so I'll be able to bring a few of those to the Sept. meeting.

Matt - what crypt species do you have available? If we get that new 36x24x24 tank for the living room, I would love to add a bunch of crypts!


----------



## Troy McClure

BTW, I should have you covered on a few stems of Rotala pusilla...what a great looking plant!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

I will not be able to spare anything yet. I have some xmas moss coming so maybe i can spare some of that, ohyeah and java moss, but im still trying to fill in all my tanks. I have one filled, two more to go.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

My new tank has some nice hair algae for donation! I'll have to do an algae check the closer it gets to the meeting, but I should be able to bring something.


----------



## EcleckticGirl

I may be ready to pass along the Jungle Water sprite (Ceratopteris pteroides) by then, the larger is just shading my tank too much, though I like the babies. 

My wish list includes mosses. I want moss walls and other moss constructions to hide equipment.


----------



## MatPat

As far as trading plants goes, feel free to bring anything and everything you have to the meeting! Just label it with the plant name and your name. What doesn't get swapped at our meeting can either be auctioned at Sunday's GCAS meeting or donated to GCAS from SWOAPE!

Java Moss should do well at GCAS as would Java Ferns, Anubias, Stargrass, Bolbitis, and any other fast growing stems anyone may have! I've only been to one of their auctions but the more common stuff (Java Ferns, Vals, and Stargrass) did much better than the rest of the stuff that was donated!

Erik - the crypts I have are the common ones, lutea, I think wendtii, spiralis, retro-spiralis etc. I'm not even sure of the exact ID's on some of them as they came in with trades! I can easily break you off some runners if you want some. I lost my two C. nurii while trying to grow it emmersed out on the deck I knew I should've only put one out there...

I think Jack and Damon also have crypts but I'm not sure what type or if they will have any for the meeting!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

I can also bring Endlers. I have over a hundred!


----------



## MatPat

I had some communication with Ken Saxxon and they do not want us to bring plants to their meetings for auction. 

It seems they had issues with this in the past and the increase in auction items would make the meetings last too long. He said the only items that will be allowed for auction are items for the BAP/HAP program. 

However, he did say they would welcome more plant donations from us...

So, unless you want to donate plants/fish to GCAS I would suggest you participate in the BAP/HAP program or not bring the items to the GCAS meeting on Sunday. We can still offer the items for sale via the GCAS forums if we need to get rid of stuff. 

Any plants or fish will be welcome at the SWOAPE meeting but it would be wise to post here first and see if anyone wants them before bringing them along.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Thats odd, but I understand.

If anyone wants to bring plants i will gladly give them a good home.  I am going to be moving my tubbed fish inside soon and want to set up a 20L for breading but want to put plants in as to help with water quality. Also, a friend that i am bring with is looking to move her gold fish to a bigger tank and has enlisted my help planting that tank. Any goldfish safe plants would be appreciated.


----------



## Simpte 27

Matt, I gave you a few bronze Wendtii and maybe a lucens. I may have a few more to spare. SInce I moved them all to my apisto and livebearer tanks, they don't get the care they used to in my primary tank. All my plants will be moved to the 75 once I get the stand and decide on substrate.


----------



## MatPat

Sean, I will keep you in mind when I prune my tank today or tomorrow. Give me a reminder of your setups (lighting, CO2, etc) so I will know what I should save for you....I would hate to give you something taht won't do well in your setups! 

As far as the Goldfish safe plants, I would think Java Ferns and Anubias would be pretty hardy  I've never kept goldfish so I can't say for sure what would be safe for them.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

low tech tanks, all three of them will be. Think 1.5 wpg and weekly ferts. I will have 2 20 gallon and a 45. 

Thanks


----------



## EcleckticGirl

If Jack is still willing to give me that 20 gallon tank he was talking about, I would love some of those Endlers, Sean! 

As to plants for goldfish, AZ Gardens has a package deal for a planted goldfish tank, you can check what they include. Someone on my other forum keeps goldfish, I can ask her what plants she uses for you, Sean.


----------



## EcleckticGirl

OK, I looked up AZ Garden's Goldie habitat package and this what it has for a 20-30 gallon tank:

6 Anacharis 
20 Sagittaria subulata "Tall" 
6 Sagittaria chilensis 
3 Ozelot Swords - Medium 
3 Java Ferns 
8 Cryptocoryne Wendtii Red 
25 Sagittaria subulata "Dwarf"

You can check out their philosophy of why these, etc. Also says these are safe for the fish to nibble, but that there should be enough of them that they shouldn't be able eat faster than the plants can grow.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

I am going to bring a big bag of endlers, i have more than enought for everyone, ill start with trading for plants or paying for plants ive already recieved, then...its a free for all. Once again, i have plenty!


----------



## MatPat

I would appreciate a dozen or so Endlers! I am going to put them in my experimental green water tanks though so if you have any issues with this you may not want to give them to me. I may end up killing half of them with an aspirin overdose!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

*disclamer Free to good home  


Thats fine Matt, i already told you i would give you some. You pay want to get a fry frist to make sure you have enought for your small tank.


----------



## Simpte 27

I'd love 1/2 dozen of endlers. (If Matt can house them for me for a day or 2). Amazon swords work well in goldie tanks. The key is the plant has to be hardy or grow extremely fast or taste awful to fish. Anacharis can be added to that list also. I should have some plants available for the meeting and I might even be able to make it. 

Matt, my Co2 problem is fixed. Helps to have the bubblecounter on the right way! lol Plants are doing better than ever. They pearl by the second to third hr my lights are on. The reds are really starting to show! I'm even growing bacopa! Glosso is spreading like wildfire. Cant wait to get the 75 up and running.

As I look over at the tank I think my pristellas are spawning. Gotta run!


----------



## MatPat

Simpte 27 said:


> Matt, my Co2 problem is fixed. Helps to have the bubblecounter on the right way! lol Plants are doing better than ever. They pearl by the second to third hr my lights are on. The reds are really starting to show! I'm even growing bacopa! Glosso is spreading like wildfire. Cant wait to get the 75 up and running.
> 
> As I look over at the tank I think my pristellas are spawning. Gotta run!


Congrats on the Pristellas!

I think you will soon see what I mean about the Bacopa being a weed! I'll give you a month or maybe two until you pull it out of the tank! Don't trash it though, Sean or some of the others with lower light tanks may want to give it a try. I have grown it in one of my 55's with 70w of light and no CO2 (Before converting to high light and CO2 of course). Not quite as pretty with the lower light and lack of CO2 but it did grow nicely! CO2 or Excel would've definately helped me back then!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

Simpte 27 said:


> Matt, my Co2 problem is fixed. Helps to have the bubblecounter on the right way! lol Plants are doing better than ever. They pearl by the second to third hr my lights are on. The reds are really starting to show! I'm even growing bacopa! Glosso is spreading like wildfire. Cant wait to get the 75 up and running.


Picture! Picture! Picture!


----------



## Simpte 27

My camera should be here in a cpl of days. My other broke (after the warranty of course) so I bought the same model cheaper on E-bay. Just a forewarning though....my camera skills are worse than my aquascaping skills!


----------



## Troy McClure

I've got 6 zebra danios I'd like to get rid of. Anybody want them?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

Simpte 27 said:


> My camera should be here in a cpl of days. My other broke (after the warranty of course) so I bought the same model cheaper on E-bay. Just a forewarning though....my camera skills are worse than my aquascaping skills!


LOL! You will not be judged! We as a group don't post enough pix in my opinion!


----------



## Simpte 27

Glad to know there is no judging. I don't think the scale would go low enough! I don't see any Pristell eggs so I'm thinking the majority of them were eaten. Wasn't really trying to spawn them but it would have been good to know what type of water triggered it.


----------

